# Η ιστορία 10 γνωστών κινηματογραφικών λογότυπων



## Zann (Oct 24, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, χαιρετώ το ωραίο φόρουμ σας που με έχει βοηθήσει τόσες φορές.

Είδα το παρακάτω σε ένα άρθρο στο Lifo:


> Αν και δημιουργήθηκε το 1923 η Walt Disney Animation Studios δεν χρησιμοποιούσε λογότυπο για τις ταινίες μέχρι το 1985. Μέχρι τότε χρησιμοποιούσαν απλά μια διακύμανση των λέξεων Walt Disney presents.


http://www.lifo.gr/team/u12124/33221

Ο αγγλισμός βέβαια βγάζει μάτι. Αλλού, η μετάφραση της ίδιας παραγράφου ήταν καλύτερη:


> Μπορεί να φαίνεται περίεργο, όμως η γιγαντιαία εταιρεία παραγωγής παιδικών ταινιών δεν χρησιμοποίησε λογότυπο στις ταινίες τις μέχρι το 1985, όταν και παρουσίασε το λογότυπο του «Μαγικού Κάστρου» σε ένα απλό μπλε φόντο. Μέχρι τότε, εμφανίζονταν απλά κάποιες παραλλαγές των λέξεων «Walt Disney Presents».


http://www.in2life.gr/culture/cinema/articles/248057/article.aspx?singlepage=1

Δεν σχολιάζω το αν το άρθρο είναι αντιγραφή από τα ξένα. Ρωτώ όμως, ένα μεγάλο (και καλό) σάιτ όπως το Lifo, δεν θα έπρεπε να προσέχει περισσότερο τα κείμενά του; Είτε είναι γκουγλομετάφραση, ή μετάφραση στο πόδι, ας ρίχνουν μια ματιά μετά για να αποφεύγουν αυτά τα μαργαριτάρια (και άλλα πολλά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2012)

Χώρια που το κείμενο δεν είναι ακριβές. Η υπογραφή του Walt Disney, χωρίς το κάστρο, εμφανίζεται ήδη σε παλιότερες παραγωγές (κατά κόρον σε VHS). Δεν είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν είχε λογότυπο αλλά ότι δεν είχε στάνταρ λογότυπο. Η ίδια η υπογραφή είναι πολύ παλιά (είναι βασισμένη σε ένα αυτόγραφο του Γουώλτ, που υπέγραψε γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '30).


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2012)

Zann said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, χαιρετώ το ωραίο φόρουμ σας που με έχει βοηθήσει τόσες φορές.



Καλωσήρθες Zann.



Zann said:


> Ο αγγλισμός βέβαια βγάζει μάτι.



Δεν τον πιάνω τον αγγλισμό. Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δεν τον πιάνω τον αγγλισμό. Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω;



Μέχρι τότε χρησιμοποιούσαν απλά μια _*διακύμανση *_των λέξεων Walt Disney presents.
Αυτόν εννοεί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Και έχει δίκιο.

Κι από μένα καλώς ήρθες, Zann (σόρι, αλλά με κάπως διαφορετικό χρηστώνυμο δεν είχες μπει αρχικά; :blink:  Μήπως σε μπερδεύω με άλλον ; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι το αρχικό ήταν _variation_ αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς βγαίνει η _διακύμανση_ απ' αυτό. Το Google Translate, π.χ., δεν βγάζει τέτοια μετάφραση σε καμμιά σύμφραση (αν και το έχει στην λίστα του).


----------



## Zann (Oct 24, 2012)

Earion, ακριβώς τη διακύμανση εννοούσα. Στο αγγλικό κείμενο η λέξη είναι "variations".

Bernardina, είμαι νέος εδώ, αν και φαίνεται όχι αρκετά πρωτότυπος, ίσως κάποιος άλλος είχε παρόμοιο nick.

Πάντως όλο το άρθρο έχει αρκετά μαργαριτάρια και θα μπορούσε να μπει στο νήμα Your slip is showing.
Κάνω τη σύγκριση με το άρθρο του Time στο
http://entertainment.time.com/2012/09/24/mountain-to-moon-10-movie-studio-logos-and-the-stories-behind-them/slide/disney/

Lifo
Ο Ωρίων ήταν ένας παράτολμος νεόπλουτος όπου ήδη από την πρώτη χρονιά είχε 15 ταινίες στην παραγωγή του. 
Time
Formed by five executives from United Artists (who resented the control of the studio’s corporate owners following the Heaven’s Gate debacle), Orion was a brash upstart: in its first year alone, it had no less than 15 films in production

Lifo
Τα πέντε ιδρυτικά μέλη επέλεξαν τον αστερισμό του Ωρίωνα ως όνομα και σύμβολο αγνοώντας πως για τη μόδα του Χόλιγουντ ο αστερισμός αποτελείται από εφτά αστέρια.
Time
The five founding members chose the constellation Orion as their name and symbol (ignoring the fact, in true Hollywood fashion, that the actual constellation is made up of seven stars).

Lifo
Δημιουργήθηκε το 1912 και εξελίχθηκε από ένα σκίτσο σε ένα χαρτί από την ταινία "the Man Who Invented Hollywood".
Time
According to industry lore, Paramount’s enduring symbol—the “Majestic Mountain”—evolved from a sketch on a scrap of paper by “the Man Who Invented Hollywood,” W.W. Hodkinson.

O Ωρίωνας, ο παράτολμος νεόπλουτος, πρέπει να είναι κάτοικος της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 24, 2012)

Zann said:


> O Ωρίωνας, ο παράτολμος νεόπλουτος, πρέπει να είναι κάτοικος της Νομανσλάνδης.


Αν και νέος, είσαι τρομερά ενημερωμένος! ;)

Πράγματι, τα αποσπάσματα που μας παραθέτεις είναι ανεκτίμητα μαργαριταράκια. Να ΄σαι καλά.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 24, 2012)

Zann said:


> O Ωρίωνας, ο παράτολμος νεόπλουτος, πρέπει να είναι κάτοικος της Νομανσλάνδης.



Εξαιρετική συμβολή, μερσούμε! :) [καιρός ήταν να κάνει μια ηχηρή μεταγραφή και η Νομανσλάνδη, γιατί τελευταία ενισχύονταν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά οι Αγνώριστοι] ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Γεια σου, Zann, καλωσήρθες. Καλή η συγκομιδή σου. Επίτρεψέ μου μόνο να αλλάξω τον τίτλο επειδή έχουμε ήδη το νήμα με τις γκάφες και το *νήμα με τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις*. Θα ήθελα να κρατήσουμε ωστόσο αυτόνομο ετούτο το νήμα, όχι μόνο για τον κόπο που έκανες να το ξεκινήσεις, αλλά κυρίως γιατί το θέμα του, έστω και με ανάγνωση από το πληρέστερο και χωρίς μεταφραστικά λάθη αγγλικό, είναι γοητευτικό. Ευχαριστούμε.

*Mountain to Moon: 10 Movie Studio Logos and the Stories Behind Them*


----------



## Zann (Oct 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τα ευχαριστώ όλων σας:)

Και δεν με πειράζει η αλλαγή τίτλου στο νήμα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2012)

Δίκιο έχει ο Zann για τη "διακύμανση", αλλά δεν είναι αγγλισμός (=άσκοπη / άκριτη μεταφορά λεκτικού σχήματος της αγγλικής στη νεοελληνική), είναι απλώς άστοχη μετάφραση. (Αυτά από τον σχολαστικό της παρέας, Zann, και --παρακαλώ-- μη σου κακοφανεί. )


----------



## Zann (Oct 25, 2012)

Δεκτή και σωστή η επισήμανση, Earion. Άλλωστε, ο σχολαστικισμός είναι προτέρημα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ. :)


----------

